# New split, new queen, 2 queen cells, What to do?



## NUBE (May 24, 2009)

It sounds like the queen you have is from an emergency cell. I’ve had mixed results with those. If the brood pattern is poor, there are plenty of resources in the hive, and there are only a couple of cells, I’d be inclined to think they are superseding a poorly mated or otherwise deficient Queen, and I wouldn’t do anything. I think you should check the rest of the hive though. If there are multiple cells on multiple frames, especially if they’re located around the periphery of the frames, then a swarm is likely and it would be best to split them up.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

if the hive is not busting they may just be replacing the queen.
If you wish more hives and have the resources, pull the cells and add some bees and brood frames and hatch her out.
IF they want to replace the original queen via supercedure they will make more cells.

or do nothing and let them replace her.

GG


----------

